

Microsoft’s Nokia deal approved by European Commission - Suraj-Sun
http://news.yahoo.com/microsoft-nokia-deal-approved-european-commission-180612924.html

======
Nux
So long and thanks for all the phones!

------
lukio
Goodbye, Nokia.

~~~
gaius
Apropos [http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/science-
technology/window...](http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/science-
technology/windows-95-buys-nokia-3210-2013090479126)

------
csmuk
Call me crazy but I reckon Nokia will splash some cash on Jolla, pull a fast
one with Nokia HERE (the big selling point for WP8 if you ask me) and port it
to Jolla only then hit the market again lean and clean.

No one is buying Windows RT and there is talk about it being canned entirely.
WinPhone isn't exactly popular apart from here in Europe and it's not exactly
zooming out the door.

Microsoft could be left in the dust again.

~~~
Metrop0218
WP8 has been gaining momentum [1]; brushing it aside is a mistake. I also
wouldn't count out WinRT. Surface 2 and the Nokia Lumia 2520 have received
relatively favorable reviews. I don't expect their sales to double overnight
or anything like that, but I expect they'll increase steadily throughout 2014.

Full disclosure: Windows Phone employee

[1] [http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/29/5041666/nokia-lumia-
sales...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/29/5041666/nokia-lumia-
sales-q3-2013)

~~~
csmuk
Ugh sorry to throw this at you (nothing personal) but here's how I see it...

Full disclosure: OP, long term Microsoft customer, ex MSDN premium sub, ex-
registered gold parnership, 25 years working with Microsoft software and ex
MCDBA, MCSD, ex WinPhone user (710, 820). Hey I even have a book on DOS signed
by Gates from a 1990 PCUG meeting I attended.

Note the number of ex'es above. Even people like myself with vested interest
have given the whole platform the finger due to the amount of crack smoking
going on in the last couple of years.

Realistically, this is what it looks like to us. Not just me; this is the talk
around the gum tree amongst the sector in the UK:

1\. WinRT is an utter failure and is going to die. Even Microsoft is pretty
sure about this now[1]. We've been telling clients not to even poke it with a
20 foot long stick becuase our stuff doesn't work on it (we have a desktop/COM
broker that talks to our web app). It's a support nightmare. People just think
they're getting a cheap PC. Instead they get a laggy bastardised half-finished
OS which sometimes throws the desktop in your face with a copy of Office that
is pure sufferance to use.

2\. I've said positive things about WP8. It's not terrible. However WP is only
selling because the handsets are low priced compared to the competition and
aggressive marketing. Regardless of sales, I doubt a single penny of profit
has turned up yet. Not only that, a lot of us devs who would possibly build
something for it are put off by the whole buy/sell crack smoking, the fact
that WP7 users were left in the shit and the completely closed nature of the
platform. Also, mummy darling and Vicky Pollard still want an iPhone as do I
because it's just nice [2] and not some lump of soulless plastic farted out of
a tellytubby.

It's only my Unix/Linux wizardry that has kept me sane all these years.

[1]
[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/nov/26/microsoft-...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/nov/26/microsoft-
kill-windows-rt-larson-green)

[2] nice is equivalent to quality here in the form discussed in Zen and the
Art of Motorcycle Maintenance by Persig.

Edit: this is designed to be comedic venting rather than a flame.

~~~
riffraff
> and not some lump of soulless plastic farted out of a tellytubby.

You are certainly aware of the latest line of cheap plastic iphones in primary
colors?

~~~
csmuk
Yes entirely.

I actually went and played with one in the Apple Store a couple of days after
release. At the time I was still using my Lumia 820. They feel about the same
so I agree.

However consider the 4, 4s, 5, 5s. There's nothing like that for WP.

Premium devices are just more features.

